
Delhi Government bans Uber, says it is misleading customers - ing33k
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/software/delhi-government-bans-uber-says-it-is-misleading-customers/articleshow/45411180.cms
======
ycaspirant
I'm not sure what to think. Uber has proved itself to be a generally scummy
company, but in this case I think they are being scapegoated by the government
of India. Banning uber is not going to stop rapes in Delhi. Neither are the
existing auto and taxi drivers any safer than uber.

~~~
radmuzom
If Uber had done all the due diligence and followed all laws, then nobody
would be blaming them. But given people perceive that they are willing to
break laws in many countries, they will have no sympathy here in India. The
American libertarian BS does not work here, sorry.

~~~
fwn
Most laws are created around an existing society/market-place. Since laws need
to appear reasonable they normally don't ban existing services but tend to
protect them through framing and licensing.

This is why disruptive players naturally break laws in highly regulated
markets.

This quirk is noones fault but a natural implication of public choice. Since
disruption can lead to many people being much better off, I think being
unlawful alone is not a bad thing.

Laws are justified by making everyone better off. If they don't, don't follow
them. This is in no way revolutionary or anything. Using the own mind to judge
justice is a standard insight since enlightenment.

------
fwn
While Uber may be evil and everything, the "misleading" argument stated in the
article is just administration putting up a smokescreen to protect their
regulations from being detected as cause for incompatibility with uber
services.

I guess they just saw the recent rape incident as a nice background for their
ban.

